
Is the Hum, a mysterious noise heard around the world, science or mass delusion? - chippy
https://newrepublic.com/article/132128/maddening-sound
======
chippy
He went into the box last week, apparently
[https://hummap.wordpress.com/2016/04/05/after-months-of-
dela...](https://hummap.wordpress.com/2016/04/05/after-months-of-delay-i-
finally-entered-the-vlf-blocking-deming-box/)

